

Ask HN: What do REAL programmers use for full-text searching? - indrora

What's the best solution for someone writing a large/small scale application to use for text-searching. At the moment, I'm using SQLite and PHP in a CGI environment.<p>The problem is that this creates some interesting tasks to solve. I can cache search results, but thats against what I want (no cache, but still fast).<p>The problem comes down to pagination for me; I want to support an admin searching 1000 users for the string "duck" and coming up with "dicktracy1023" and "DucksRock"<p>Right now I'm using PHP's String Distance but it runs through my full database in order to. is there a better way?
======
svedlin
ElasticSearch/Lucene is pretty cool

<http://www.elasticsearch.org/>

"Lucene supports fuzzy searches based on the Levenshtein Distance, or Edit
Distance algorithm. To do a fuzzy search use the tilde, "~", symbol at the end
of a Single word."

[http://lucene.apache.org/java/2_4_0/queryparsersyntax.html#F...](http://lucene.apache.org/java/2_4_0/queryparsersyntax.html#Fuzzy%20Searches)

~~~
ddorian43
<http://framework.zend.com/manual/en/zend.search.lucene.html>

Lucene port in php.

------
Thrymr
Real programmers use grep.

